#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  общение в реале

## Omut

извините, эта тема уже поднималась, но, по-прежнему, актуальна для меня:

у меня нет желания *пока* заниматься медитацией и другими практиками в группе или в одиночку, я пока не готов выбирать "своё" направление Буддизма, вопрос аутентичности знания меня не волнует.

мне очень интересны вопросы, затрагиваемые на этом и на общем форуме, и собственно вопрос:
существует ли возможность *неформального* общения в Москве в форме встреч в кафе, в библиотеке и т.п.?

----------


## Шаман

Следите за разделом БФ, который называется "Встречи", и да улыбнётся Вам удача!

----------


## Борис

Я перенесу тему туда.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>существует ли возможность неформального общения в Москве?

Возможность ОЧЕНЬ НЕФОРМАЛЬНОЙ встречи с собственным ФОРМАльным умом существует всегда. А каких бы Вы, Омут,  чертей собственного ума хотели бы увидеть в том, с кем встречаетесь? 
И что Вы с ними, после того как увидите и ужаснетесь,  дальше собираетесь делать? Оставить для растворения в пустоте практику?
 :Wink:

----------


## Omut

>каких бы Вы, Омут, чертей собственного ума 
мне наскучили собственные черти... 

>Оставить для растворения в пустоте практику?
Хм... красивая фраза, правда, слегка непонятная.  :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Что-бы не нахватать "чужих" чертей православые практикующие "держат глаза долу".
Но буддисты считают, что никаких внешних чертей нет, а все черти в собственном уме... И тем не менее... - случаи проявления умопомрачений после личных встреч с лицами "неопределенных намерений", доводящих даже очень продвинутых практиков до самоубийства, сумасшествия и паралича вовсе не редкость.
Мы, конечно, дали обет спасти Вас, Омут, от наскучивших Вам чертей. Но мы не уверены, что это случиться в этой жизни...  :Wink: 
Потому как "нежелание заниматься медитацией" - это самое ужастное умопомрачение, которое только могут вообразить себе, растворяющие чертей в процессе медитации буддисты. 
 :Wink:

----------


## Omut

Что вы имеете в виду под лицами "неопределенных намерений"?

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Omut_ 
> *Что вы имеете в виду под лицами "неопределенных намерений"?*


тех кто (по неведению ли, или умышленно) не афиширует свои намерения и в то-же время не уклоняется от встречи с дхармой в лице Буддистов.
Обычно тела этих людей спокойны и не выделяются по поведению, предпочитая выгодные наблюдательные "огневые" позиции на "нейтральной"  территории, вдалеке от коллективной осознанности (формального общения)...
 :Wink:

----------


## Omut

> предпочитая выгодные наблюдательные "огневые" позиции на "нейтральной" территории


Прямо детектив какой-то. Даже запутался, кого же вы спасаете? Меня, или же буддистов от меня?  :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Я просто расшифровал, к слову, пословицу - "в тихом омуте черти водятся" только и всего...
А спасение оно "не в ком от кого-то", а в осознанности своих "чертовых" намерений.
 :Wink: 
Да покинут Вас скучающие черти сами собой на благо всех разумных существ.

----------


## Omut

>Да покинут Вас скучающие черти сами собой на благо всех разумных существ.

Черти -- плод игры слов BODHIPBAHA, дзен Омута не в них.  :Wink:

----------


## Lara

Мда, любопытному на днях прищемили дзен в дверях

 :Smilie:

----------

